# New Member



## bizman666 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi all. New member here and just wanted to say HI!
I am a long time speaker designer specializing in home theater speakers with lots of ideas and can offer assistance if wanted. Later


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

Got any designs you could show off? Any measurements to show with them?


----------



## hobie1dog (Apr 9, 2008)

any pics.???? welcome to the forum


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

It's the DEBIL! :cwm23:


----------



## bizman666 (Feb 11, 2009)

No pictures yet. You know, patents! I will show some photos soon.


----------



## lowpoke (Jun 1, 2008)

Welcome.
I've just started looking in this DIY Other Audio section because I have some vintage PA cabinets I got from my father that have 12" JBL drivers and RCF horns in them. They actually sound pretty good but I'm thinking better (properly designed) enclosures could improve things no end. But I could use some ideas, maybe you could offer some. I'll get the driver specs and maybe we can resume this conversation ...


----------



## keebler74 (Mar 9, 2009)

hello


----------

